# Miles craft lettering template



## 1958 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just bought a Milescraft lettering template. I tried all the numbers and letters. with a little practice I was able to make all the numbers and letters,except the letter "N". every time I tried it looks like an "H". Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Takes practice. You can use smaller router bits and it comes out better as well.


----------

